# 67 GTO Rebuild



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

I am rebuilding my 67 Goat 400. Can anyone tell me the best engine head, cam, and piston combination for performance and using today's gasoline? I currently have the 68 400 with 750 Quadrajet, Performance edelbrock intake, Hedmann headers and #46 heads running on a 700R4 transmission. I have no idea what cam is in the motor. This is the way I bought the car 3 yrs ago. Took it to a local Dyno and it only registered 180hp at the rear. Any help wound be appreciated. I have looked at so many discussions, my brain is mush.
John


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Be advised that a stock '67 GTO would dyno at about 180 HP at the rear wheels. You are at stock-ish HP levels right now. All of the information you seek has been gone over many times here and on the PY forums. Take a breather, and dig in when you're ready. Get back to us when you've decided on what your needs and expectations for the car will be. Make an outline of what you want, and we can go from there.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree With what the man done said. First and most importantly, decide how you plan to use the car and where. Street? Race? Highway? Combination (if so where's the emphasis)? Also... there's always the budget question :confused The key to everything is having a solid plan and remembering that it's a complete car, not just a conglomeration of parts - this means everything has to work together and the components have to complement each other, bumper to bumper.

I know it looks like a lot to digest and get your arms around, but where you're at now is one of the most fun parts of the project - putting together your vision. 

Yeah, it takes some thought and it's not always easy. If there wasn't any thinking involved, we'd all be driving chevys. :rofl:

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> : First and most importantly, decide how you plan to use the car and where. Street? Race? Highway? Combination (if so where's the emphasis)? Also... there's always the budget question :confused The key to everything is having a solid plan and remembering that it's a complete car, not just a conglomeration of parts - this means everything has to work together and the components have to complement each other, bumper to bumper.
> Bear


This quote should be made a sticky and posted to welcome new members...I would say it's the most important step in taking on one of these projects and a clearly defined plan and goal will literally save you thousands on overkill parts and re-do's.


----------



## hyfye (Jul 15, 2013)

I use the car as a fine everyday driver. I just want it to have some balls for that moment when I want to relive that memory of the 60s when I had my first GTO that would blow most cars off the road.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

I've been planning on my 461 stroker build for 8 months and still haven't worked out all the pieces. I've spent countless hours researching parts and setups. It's brain-racking. 
If you build it yourself I'd recommend talking with a builder/parts retailer. They do it all the time and can recommend which way to go but some are more geared towards selling their own product also.

-Norm


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Norms68 said:


> If you build it yourself I'd recommend talking with a builder/parts retailer. They do it all the time and can recommend which way to go but some are more geared towards selling their own product also.


Which is precisely what impressed me so much the first time I spoke with Jim Lehart at CVMS. He took _time_ to go over things with me, share the reasoning, and the tiny details without even so much as suggesting that I buy stuff from him. That's the very reason I went out of my way to do exactly that.

Bear


----------

